# 4 stroke Yamaha help



## Guest (Jan 2, 2019)

Not sure about trim and water flow unless you had it trimmed way up so the pickups were out. If it were a new to me motor I would throw a water pump and t stat in it as well as an oil and filter change and a fuel filter just to get it on a schedule and for gp.


----------



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Not sure about trim and water flow unless you had it trimmed way up so the pickups were out. If it were a new to me motor I would throw a water pump and t stat in it as well as an oil and filter change and a fuel filter just to get it on a schedule and for gp.


I have been considering doing that at home versus having a Yamaha tech do it. What are the upsides (my biggest one is cost) to a DIY service versus taking it to the Yamaha tech?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2019)

Cost, getting to know your motor. 
Having factory tech do the work, knowing it was done right... in most cases at least.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

The main advantage for me is knowing everything was done correctly and in a timely manner. Things that require special tools or knowledge get left to the professionals. edit: what Boatbrains said.


----------

